# We must've all been out in the garden this weekend...



## Dalmatian90 (May 18, 2014)

No posts since Friday!?

And since this would be useless without pics:

Tomato, Eggplant, and Sweet Pepper six-packs went in today. Potatoes got their first hilling.






My kale and lettuce from seed is still quite small (so need to finish the cold frame for next spring!) so I sprung for some six packs of those too as a supplement:





Onions are looking absolutely fabulous!





Prepped the bed for the beans along the fence. Later this week or next I'll plant the bean and squash seeds.


----------



## bluesportster02 (May 18, 2014)

nice. we have frost warnings tonight so i had to cover all my plants


----------



## chucker (May 19, 2014)

looking good! your also about 3 weeks ahead of me....lol still have tomatoes, peppers an cukes to set out yet....


----------



## tbow388 (May 20, 2014)

Looking good!!


----------



## Dalmatian90 (May 24, 2014)

No posts since Thursday this week...

Had something come through and pull up 12, 18 plants -- lettuce, kale, tomatoes, eggplants, peppers both inside and outside the fence. I suspect crows. Thank goodness I went down to do work in the garden this morning so I found them and could replant them.

Hauled in a bunch of grass from the town dump to mulch the rows.

Hilled the taters again.

Planted my beans and squash.

The onions look spectacular so far!

Found some sweet potatoes at the feed store...didn't know what they were so I had to ask what they were. Bought a bundle, looks like it's still a little early to plant so I think I'll aim to build a bed for them and plant next weekend.


----------



## chucker (May 26, 2014)

looks like your about ready to start eating the goods already! not so much up here in the northern parts of Minnesota....


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Jun 6, 2014)

Taters are looking great!




And so are the onions!




Met a guy at the town dump dumping his grass clippings...he dumps them at my place now and I then mulch the garden with them  It'll be awesome if this keeps up all summer!


----------



## chucker (Jun 9, 2014)

chucker said:


> looking good! your also about 3 weeks ahead of me....lol still have tomatoes, peppers an cukes to set out yet....


here's an update from my last reply to your post... the garden is starting to resemble your's in a short kinda way lol... what a difference a little time an warm weather makes.


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Jun 15, 2014)

In the month since the first post:





Taters are looking good; setting flowers so they should be making tubers too! Some of the hybrid toms were big enough they needed to be strung up to keep from running horizontally.




Summer squash; need to replant a few mounds this evening that failed to come up (or were eaten...)




Onions are simply looking spectacular! The peas and interplanted cabbage on the left however is noticeably smaller than the right side :shrug:




Lettuce




The Asparagus needed to be strung up, too.


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Jun 23, 2014)

Yesterday's pic.






I built some extensions on the rows...every bit of soil I've worked for (or paid for manure by the spreader load). Underneath is about 8' of gravel fill on the old swamp, but it's my sunniest spot.


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Jun 30, 2014)

Got the Asparagus well mulched this weekend:





Been culling a few onions...and they are flav-or-full!





Summer squash and taters. Green beans are sarting to run up the fence, so it's time for me to put up my scare wires before the deer figure it out.





Picking peas, broccoli, new potatoes currently. And lettuce.

Been REALLY dry last few weeks, so I've been hauling buckets of water down in the cart behind the garden tractor to help a few things out.


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Jul 1, 2014)

Realized tonight I might finally have the hang of this gardening thing -- started thinking back, and I've had something from my garden with lunch every day since 6/12. Both lunch & dinner now, and it's only July 1st. I'm sure that is the earliest, steadiest I've been.


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Jul 3, 2014)

Come on Arthur!
I've been watering for a couple of weeks and hate spending the time! (I also hated soaker hoses always being in my way...)

Sister in NC is prepped for losing power thru the weekend since it looks like the eye will pass right over here. But I can use the rain!


----------



## Buckshot00 (Jul 8, 2014)

What kind of onions are those Dalmation? BTW your garden looks good.


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Jul 8, 2014)

Two rows of yellow onions, one row of red -- whatever the local co-op carries. Reds I use raw for things like salads.

Reds seem to want to finish up, but the yellows seem to still be putting on size. Nothing huge, but decent size and very tasty! 

Picked taters, onions, and very young summer squash yesterday, and grilled those up in foil with the last of my peas and brought them to dinner with my mom & aunt last night. Mmmmmm...and pretty happy I had enough for five people on July 7th!

This weekend...that's about as clean as it's ever been or ever will be  :


----------



## Iska3 (Jul 10, 2014)

Your garden is looking good. We got off to a slow start here in Minnesota but my garden is starting to come along.


----------



## Iska3 (Jul 11, 2014)

Fantastic!! Del, you and Dalmatian have great looking gardens. I wouldn’t know what to do with thoes longer growing season and warmer temps. They say we are in Zone 3 but in the real world we are a Zone 2. Most of us couldn’t even get in to the garden until June 1st and even later. I was lucky, I plant on mounds so my soil was dry but the cooler nights sure didn’t help. Because of the cooler nights, my peppers are not doing so good; beans are a hit and miss and my cucumbers are behind by a good month. 

Like you, I dig trenches and fill them with my donkey and horse manure but then I cover the trenches with removed soil and plant on the mounds. In the fall, I’ll fill between the mounds with more manure and cover that with soil for the next year.

All your efforts show in your work.. Nice gardens for sure… A real treat to see what the other guys's garden looks like. Thanks for posting. 

John


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Jul 24, 2014)

Last couple weeks...
























Not my house...but I bought more daylillies from them  Nice 18th century cape set way off the road (and across a brook). There aren't that many of these old little houses left.












Digging bins of grass clippings I picked up at the dump into the old onion bed:


----------



## jollygreengiant (Jul 28, 2014)

You guys are making me very jealous with all of these pictures. I finally got a chance to get back to my garden this weekend. I haven't seen it in about 3 weeks because of work. It was clean when I left, but the growing conditions must have been good for the weeds because it was infested with pigweed and lambsquarters that were up to my knees. But a few hours later, and with some help from the tiller and hoe I had it cleaned out again. 

I may try and get some pictures next weekend. I'm not very happy with the garden this year though. It was planted late because it was wet and then it turned dry. Only about 2/3 of the potatoes came up, 1/2 the squash, and 1/2 of the sweet potatoes made it through. Even the corn and peppers don't look very hot. On the plus side, had one of the best strawberry harvests that I can recall.


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Jul 28, 2014)

Yeah, I gotta get on mine this week for a good weeding!

Did have a nice haul tonight:


----------

